# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام در كنكور 92

## shayan549

منظور از  دو بند (ج و د) در قسمت شرايط اختصاصي شركت در آزمون سراسري 92 در دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام چيه؟
ج ) متقاضياني كه از سال تحصيلي64-1363 به بعد، دو نوبت در آزمو ن هاي ورودي (دوره هاي روزانه ) رشته هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يانيمه متمركز پذيرفته شده باشند، حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را نخواهند داشت.
د ) پذيرفته شده دوره هاي روزانه آزمون سراسري سال1391(اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيم ه متمركز ) حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 نخواهد داشت.

اين دو بند يعني چي ؟ من دو بار در كنكور شركت كردم و هر دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه مجاز شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم و تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتم .امسال بار سومه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم .تو بند ج نوشته كه اگه كسي  دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه پذيرفته شده باشه حق ثبت نام در آزمون 92 را نداره .اين شامل حال منم ميشه يا نه چون من دو بار قبول شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم .
خواهش ميكنم جواب بدين خيلي نگرانم.ميتونم امسال ثبت نام كنم يا نه؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> منظور از  دو بند (ج و د) در قسمت شرايط اختصاصي شركت در آزمون سراسري 92 در دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام چيه؟
> ج ) متقاضياني كه از سال تحصيلي64-1363 به بعد، دو نوبت در آزمو ن هاي ورودي (دوره هاي روزانه ) رشته هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يانيمه متمركز پذيرفته شده باشند، حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را نخواهند داشت.
> د ) پذيرفته شده دوره هاي روزانه آزمون سراسري سال1391(اعم از رشته هاي متمركز و يا نيم ه متمركز ) حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 نخواهد داشت.
> 
> اين دو بند يعني چي ؟ من دو بار در كنكور شركت كردم و هر دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه مجاز شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم و تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتم .امسال بار سومه كه ميخوام كنكور بدم .تو بند ج نوشته كه اگه كسي  دو بار در دوره هاي روزانه پذيرفته شده باشه حق ثبت نام در آزمون 92 را نداره .اين شامل حال منم ميشه يا نه چون من دو بار قبول شدم اما انتخاب رشته نكردم .
> خواهش ميكنم جواب بدين خيلي نگرانم.ميتونم امسال ثبت نام كنم يا نه؟


سلام.
شما مشکلی نخواهید داشت چون انتخاب رشته نکردید و جزء پذیرفته شدگان هایی رشته ای نبوده اید.

----------

